# [EVDL] Karman Ghia Ride height



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Folk's,

I got all the 36 CALB (six ea six-packs) 130ah batteries in the Karmann Ghia 74' (ELEC KAR) and the wheel wells to the ground are 25". The front and rear wheel wells are slightly different so I think I should measure from the underbelly of the car, bumpers or straight side trim. Does anyone know what the factory ride height should be for the Ghia?

BTW, Dave was right on the city car (actually mine was a Commuta Car bumped to 60V). I used mini-spares from a Chevette I think, many moons ago when I moved from Colorado in 91'.

Thanks for your thoughts & prayers, my 11 hour catheter ablation operation went well (two back-to-back) one for atrial flutter and one for A-Fib.

Now back to EV's YEAH! Soldering my battery scanner boards together with a VFD dash display to show all 36 cells.

I may need to make/buy a J1772 adapter for the 120vac charger since they've added J1772 chargers in downtown Roanoke. Don't know why they don't have common outlet charging - at least they do at work.

Have a renewable energy day,
Mark in Roanoke
www.reevadiy.org community service RE & EV's 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120113/84b34c97/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Mark,

I can't tell you the factory height, but these were my numbers, before and
after conversion:

Before:
LF 25"
RF 25 3/4"
LR 22 3/8"
RR 22 7/8"

After:
LF 25.75
RF 25.75
LR 23
RR 23

Keep in mind that you can bounce the car down on its shocks and change the
height.

-Nick



> Mark Hanson <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> >
> > Hi Folk's,
> ...


----------

